# Are skinny Women (and Men) discriminated against?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Everyone has heard this: "Real women have curves and only dogs go for bones" implying that skinny women are not "real women"



tbyrfan said:


> Ever heard of that "Zero is not a size" campaign? Skinny women like me are told they look like little boys, are accused of being anorexic, and are told their bodies are disgusting - I've heard it all. I'm not sure what skinny men go through, but I'd imagine they're emasculated by others.












http://frugivoremag.com/2012/12/*are-skinny-women-being-discriminated-against*-new-kickstarter-campaign-aims-to-stand-up-to-fat-culture/


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

I wouldn't know. I can speak only for obese people and can attest to that. "Skinny" people, as your images show, are often made into icons. If you look at the greats of rock music in the late 60s and 70s, it is obvious that it was chic to be emaciated (skinny). Fashion makers in the UK glorify it.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Never heard that. I think Dove would have slightly overweight women than skinny because heavy or overweight isn't seen as attractive by the media?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Both a bit yeah. It used to mostly be just skinny men but with the rise of 'embrace all body types for women (actually we only mean curvy women)' it's kind of become a bit more common for both genders I think. 

It's the same for overweight people as well, as with most physical features, there's a middle ground area that is preferred by most people.

edit: also the last two women in the first picture look almost identical to me but just with a slightly different shade of hair


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I have heard of that saying. I do get insecure when some guy says " She's not attractive, she's too skinny"


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Everyone is under the light of discrimination by somebody or certain types of people, it doesn't matter where you stand on the spectrum.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm not sure discrimination is really the right word.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Absolutely. Ever heard of that "Zero is not a size" campaign? Skinny women like me are told they look like little boys, are accused of being anorexic, and are told their bodies are disgusting - I've heard it all. I'm not sure what skinny men go through, but I'd imagine they're emasculated by others.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I'm not sure discrimination is really the right word.


I suppose you're one of those who think only black people suffer from discrimination. Let me point you to the definition of the word:

*"the practice of unfairly treating a person or group of people differently from other people or groups of people"*


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm sure that at some point in history someone has been discriminated for just about any possible human characteristic.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

No matter what, someone is always going to be saying you're too fat or too skinny. But in general fat people are discriminated against a lot more.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

tbyrfan said:


> Absolutely. Ever heard of that "Zero is not a size" campaign? Skinny women like me are told they look like little boys, are accused of being anorexic, and are told their bodies are disgusting - I've heard it all. I'm not sure what skinny men go through, but I'd imagine they're emasculated by others.


Yeah, I've heard that. My sister is skinnier than me - 100 lbs - she gets told she is anorexic to her face and hears people snicker/laugh at her for being that thin. She started wearing jackets to cover her arms because she thinks they are too thin now. To me, she doesn't look unhealthy at all, and she has the body of those victoria secret models above. She eats 3 times a day, exercises and is healthier than me(no mental illness issues), good grades, etc. I guess people just make assumptions just by how your body type looks no matter what.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

arnie said:


> I suppose you're one of those who think only black people suffer from discrimination.


 You suppose wrong.



arnie said:


> Let me point you to the definition of the word:
> 
> "the practice of unfairly treating a person or group of people differently from other people or groups of people"


I'm aware of the different definitions of the word. I'm also a skinny person.

People say all kinds of insensitive things about all sorts of people. Kids in
school (and some adults) will bully people for any reason that has the desired effect.

But I think a sense of perspective is needed.

Are skinny people being denied rights or opportunities? Are we being barred from employment opportunities unjustly?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I'm aware of the different definitions of the word. I'm also a skinny person.
> 
> Are skinny people being denied rights or opportunities? Are we being barred from employment opportunities unjustly?


No, you're just inventing your own definitions.

BTW, by your definition: white people are being discriminated against because they are denied equal employment opportunities due to "affirmative action" while black people get preferential treatment getting into colleges and employment quotas giving them a job when a more qualified white candidate is denied. Racial Quotas == Racial Discrimination.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

It's annoying how all nutrition advice is now aimed at fat people trying to lose weight. I read an article proclaiming mcdonalds to be "healthier" than subway because people eat meals with more calories at subway. As if calorie count is a bad thing! It's disgusting how dumb the media can be. :no

http://news.msn.com/rumors/rumor-mcdonalds-is-healthier-than-subway

I want high calorie meals when I eat out! The more the better.

I can't even read diet advice anymore. They say that high fructose drinks like soda lead to diabetes. Lead to it because they make you fat, or are they bad for you even if you don't get fat??? The article never says!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I just don't like hearing some people saying "she's too skinny" with this disgust look on their face. Like ok, I guess being skinny is disgusting now?


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Unheard of to me. Skinny people have always been glorified everywhere I look. I think the Dove Campaign exists only because they wanted more people to buy their soap and not because it's what they find more attractive. As for discrimination, I think fat girls have it the worst.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

arnie said:


> No, you're just inventing your own definitions.


 No, there a few definitions of the word:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discrimination

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/discrimination

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/discrimination



arnie said:


> BTW, by your definition white people are being discriminated against because they are denied equal employment opportunities due to "affirmative action" while black people get preferential treatment getting into colleges and employment quotas giving them a job when a more qualified white candidate is denied.


 Yes, the whole point of what you've just described is to discriminate between different people. (note, I've offered no opinion on whether I think that's a good or bad thing). What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't like how some people feel entitled to tell a skinny person "you should eat more". Preferably in front of others, to make it extra humiliating. I do eat! All the ****ing time. Lol. It wouldn't be popular if I told overweight people to eat less. Imagine if I said: "Should you really eat anymore today, honey?" "I'm only looking out for you...".


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

arnie said:


> I suppose you're one of those who think only black people suffer from discrimination. Let me point you to the definition of the word:
> 
> *"the practice of unfairly treating a person or group of people differently from other people or groups of people"*





TicklemeRingo said:


> No, there a few definitions of the word:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discrimination
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/discrimination
> ...


Both of your links are to dictionary definitions agreeing with mine. Try again.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

arnie said:


> Both of your links are to dictionary definitions agreeing with mine. Try again.


I know. Where have I said that the definition you've posted is incorrect? I'm questioning whether it really applies to a great extent.

I'm questioning whether we as skinny people face any real, serious discrimination, or if like everyone else, we are merely occasionally insulted by insensitive comments or insensitive people.

Again I'll ask, are we being denied rights or opportunities?

Because if all we can point to is a few carelessly worded advertisements, then the cry of 'discrimination' might seem a little over the top.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

_Comments and thoughts about the article and its source:_



> "Why should a woman have to apologize for wanting to be fit?
> Why should a woman have to apologize because she likes to run? or eat healthy? or just has the metabolism that is geared to keep weight at bay?"


Just what.

She's contradicting herself in that quote already.
"Why should a woman have to apologize for wanting to be fit?"
"or just has the metabolism that is geared to keep weight at bay?"

Thin/skinny does not automatically mean "fit".
Being overweight (by the questionable standards of the BMI scale) does not mean you are automatically "not fit".

And for the apologizing part, well... Pick up any women's magazine, and you'll see a plethora of dieting and exercizing tips (ie. the guidelines for healthy living). Something that's apparently considered "evil" by the mainstream, still gets enough coverage on the media.



> "But.. if it just makes it into the hands of ONE little girl who feels like she has to be overweight to fit in with the current 70% of the overweight population of America, and it gives her the strength to know that being healthy isnt a bad thing."


Really? 
Little girls are nowadays feeling bad because they are not overweight? 
What universe is this woman living in.

Just because you (might) have subjective experience with this kind of discrimination, it does not mean that the world and media have suddenly turned upside down and are now promoting obesity.



> Its undeniable that when we stand a skinny, athletic or even average sized female next to a larger (even if less healthy, overweight or obese) female, that unless we live outside of this stigma, we as Americans will assume that the heavier person is funnier, smarter, nicer, and less sexually promiscuous, all because she is not as thin or physically fit than the girl next to her.


Again I have to question her grasp of reality.



> $996 pledged of $20,000 goal


Oh yes, here's when the real agenda comes in.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

My answer to any question that starts with "Are ____ discriminated against?" will be Yes. Is it a popular form of discrimination? I have no clue lel


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've never heard of skinny people being discriminated against.  I thought everyone liked skinny. I always hear about overweight/big people getting discriminated against. If people discriminate against skinny people, I don't think they really mean it because everyone likes skinny people.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes. I cant talk for women but men are. I have always been slender and I got some unpleasant remarks at times. Usually from women. They can be quite judgemental. Some tend to believe if you weight 75 kg you cant lift a straw. :roll Guess those were very shallow and slow minded.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sad vlad said:


> Yes. I cant talk for women but men are. I have always been slender and I got some unpleasant remarks at times. Usually from women. They can be quite judgemental. Some tend to believe if you weight 75 kg you cant lift a straw. :roll Guess those were very shallow and slow minded.


75kg? Damn im only like 57kg


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Noca said:


> 75kg? Damn im only like 57kg


Yes, but I am 1,85m tall. So I look thinner because of my height. It doesnt seem to occur to them I am still 75 kg despite my appearance. But its all about appearance with some shallow individuals. :bash


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Is this thread for real?


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

I feel that since overweight people have often been the most targeted weight group for mockery and derision there are some people out there that think doing similarly to skinny people somehow makes things better for those on the other end of the weight spectrum. It's completely stupid and mean, but I think people feel this way. 

It's as if to say the primary way overweight people can be made to feel more comfortable about their bodies is by "evening the scales" and attacking skinny people for their weight just as overweight people have been targeted for their weight. In stead of being called fat or whatever, skinny people are accused of being anorexic, and lectured about the need to eat more by people who know nothing about the person they are criticizing. 

Like the whole "real women have curves" phenomenon. I feel like this is, in part, an unnecessary provocation towards women who don't have curves. I think such a thing is motivated by this perhaps unnoticed sentiment, that in order to increase the standing of my body type when it comes to perceived attractiveness that I need to necessarily decrease the perceived attractiveness of another body type. Hence the insistence on curves as the ideal for a woman, and thereby a woman's attractiveness. 

In short, I don't think skinny people are being "discriminated" against. But I do think that there is this new attitude that every weight group needs to share in being abused for things to be "fair". Almost like some distorted notion of reparations for the wrongs down to the overweight, that skinny people now have to be abused to make everyone feel okay. It's idiotic.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

pandering the majority is probably a far stretch from discrimination.

meepie brings up a good point. during the healthiest periods of my life, during my greatest periods of well being, there is always someone saying that weight is a problem.

on the other end of the spectrum, yeah obese people are mocked, and their weight is pointed out as a potential health problem.

So yeah... everyone has discriminatory opinions and thoughts regardless of whether one is over or under weight. Hey, when you are your perfect healthy weight there is probably someone telling you that you lack muscle tone, or have too much of it. right?


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

People pick on others because they can. Too skinny, too fat, too tall, too short, too ugly, too attractive, blah, blah, blah. For every person told to eat something, there's someone who has been told to stop eating, for everyone who is tutted at for being skeletal there is someone who is told they must feel ashamed of being as fat as they are. It's not a particularly new phenomenon, this picking on skinny people. As far as I'm aware people have always picked on others, going to the extreme of discrimination in some cases but more often than not simply over stepping their boundaries by letting their tongue wag before their brain has had a moment to think about whether it's truly a good idea to speak up.

People tend to notice negative things more if they affect them. If you're particularly slender you'll notice far more negative comments about being skinny than you would about being fat, and if you're fat you'll notice all the fat comments. The number of people who have actually said "should you eat anymore today, I'm only looking out for you" or words to that effect without actually knowing the intake of the person they're saying it too is up there with the number of people who'll tell someone else to eat a little more. You take it as you take it, I've taken to smiling and telling them when I hire them as my personal dietitian they can tell me to eat whatever they like and others have taken to bottling it all up inside them until they burst out into a little ball of rage.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> Absolutely. Ever heard of that "Zero is not a size" campaign? Skinny women like me are told they look like little boys, are accused of being anorexic, and are told their bodies are disgusting - I've heard it all. I'm not sure what skinny men go through, but I'd imagine they're emasculated by others.


Didn't you say you eat less than a 1000 calories a day?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Didn't you say you eat less than a 1000 calories a day?


Sometimes. I usually eat around 1000-1200. That's all I need to feel full.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> Sometimes. I usually eat around 1000-1200. That's all I need to feel full.


Are you purposely trying to stay very thin? You never were super into dieting before?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Are you purposely trying to stay very thin? You never were super into dieting before?


I've never dieted. I take after my grandmother who is also very thin. I'm happy with my body.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I think it should be noted that body fat falls under ones range of control


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Sometimes. I usually eat around 1000-1200. That's all I need to feel full.





komorikun;1069H582089 said:


> Are you purposely trying to stay very thin? You never were super into dieting before?


At 180 pounds, I'm twice her size (literally) and I only eat 1500 on days when I stay in the house. :stu


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Everyone wants to feel like a victim. It is pretty easy to do if you let yourself.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Once a girl told me she's into muscular manly men. She broke my heart. This must be stopped.


calichick?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I'm not sure discrimination is really the right word.


Made fun of? I can't see any discrimination given to thin people either.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I dont believe skinny women are descriminated against. There ate some men that prefer more medium sized women. Personally unless a girl was grossly overweight than weight wouldn't be a deciding factor for me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Seems pretty much like thin is overly presented as the ideal. I don't hate thin women but my preference is for fuller figures. Thin women turn me on more if they have really toned abs.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Discriminated against? No. But definitely made fun of. They get teased, bullied and harassed for being skinny just like fat people do for being fat.

Both are equally wrong and cruel.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Ive had people make fun of me and ask me if I was anorexic, back in high school. People would always say stuff like "Damn feed her a dang cheese burger" and stuff like that. Im not quite as skinny as I use to be, but Ive heard lots of things in the past. Ive been made fun of for being thin and not having boobs and stuff like that. Although not as much anymore.. probably because Im a bit bigger and I was and Im not around immature people.

But I dont think skinny people are particularly discriminated against. Thats an exaggeration. Everyone has "flaws" that are subjective, and lots of people get made fun of or have had people say rude things about them. Thats just the way it goes.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

This is the most ridiculous thread ever.

More men are attracted to skinny women, whether or not they are fat or not. Dove's campaign was to show bigger women that they can be as beautiful. And some bigger women are just as attractive.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Guess I'm a dog then. Someone throw me a bone.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

arnie said:


> http://frugivoremag.com/2012/12/*are-skinny-women-being-discriminated-against*-new-kickstarter-campaign-aims-to-stand-up-to-fat-culture/


The women in the Victoria's Secret ad look anorexic and the women in the Dove ad look like a bunch of fatties. :blank
Both are gross IMO.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

prettyful said:


> The women in the Victoria's Secret ad look anorexic and the women in the Dove ad look like a bunch of fatties. :blank
> Both are gross IMO.


women in the Dove one look pretty average to me, but my problem is the ad still prefers a particular type of body shapes to the other and how they stress on the word 'real'.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AdviceAnimals/comments/1vdp7f


----------



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes, skinny, average, and overweight are all discriminated against - they discriminate against each other. There is this sickening competition between women to put others down, unfortunately. I am average size, but when I was in High School I was quite thin because of my age, body type, and small height. It didn't matter what I ate - my weight didn't change. I got so upset that I wouldn't change clothes in the locker room with other girls because my "friends", who felt self conscious because they were overweight, would always say things like "do you have an eating disorder?" or "I can see your ribs!" like I was some kind of skeleton, and the truth is - I wasn't even that skinny. It's weird. Whenever I lose a little weight because I've been exercising or whatever, someone in my family will always ask if I'm feeling okay. I don't get it. '

The truth is, no one can accurately say that skinny women aren't sometimes discriminated against without making a misinformed over generalization. I do think larger women are by far more mistreated, but it doesn't mean it doesn't happen to all shapes.


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> Everyone is under the light of discrimination by somebody or certain types of people, it doesn't matter where you stand on the spectrum.


This.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sure, to some extent, but mostly socially. Skinny people, especially girls, are sometimes assumed to be deliberately starving themselves/exercising excessively for superficial payoff. It's happened in the past, where skinny girls were considered not as appealing compared to women with plumper figures (for child bearing ability), and now it is happening again. Skinny people are called unhealthy, assuming that they are purposely trying to conform to the norm presented, for instance, in popular magazines where women are depicted more often than not as super skinny. They automatically assume that these people have become skinny through unnatural means, like extreme dieting, purging, or overworking their body, when in reality, many may have a naturally fast metabolism and/or can't put on weight. 

Even for those individuals who have attained their skinny physique through unnatural means, we should be concerned for them, not criticizing their lifestyle. After all, it is media and social pressure that pressured them into such, not wholly their fault. We need to help those with eating disorders, low self esteem, etc, rather than dismissing their legitimate issues as selfish and purely superficial.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

It's a double standard if anything. People are willing to white knight curvier girls, but in the process, they make skinny people feel like s***. Many people are just naturally skinny. I agree, super skinny shouldn't be the ideal, because it makes so many girls starve themselves to reach a standard they aren't naturally able to, but we shouldn't take a 180 degree turn and say all skinny women are ugly. We should be accepting of all body types.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

smallfries said:


> Yes, skinny, average, and overweight are all discriminated against - they discriminate against each other. There is this sickening competition between women to put others down, unfortunately. I am average size, but when I was in High School I was quite thin because of my age, body type, and small height. It didn't matter what I ate - my weight didn't change. I got so upset that I wouldn't change clothes in the locker room with other girls because my "friends", who felt self conscious because they were overweight, would always say things like "do you have an eating disorder?" or "I can see your ribs!" like I was some kind of skeleton, and the truth is - I wasn't even that skinny. It's weird. Whenever I lose a little weight because I've been exercising or whatever, someone in my family will always ask if I'm feeling okay. I don't get it. '
> 
> The truth is, no one can accurately say that skinny women aren't sometimes discriminated against without making a misinformed over generalization. I do think larger women are by far more mistreated, but it doesn't mean it doesn't happen to all shapes.


I agree. I've been sitting in a support group for women and they started talking about skinny women and how they are so much better than that because they aren't all 'skin and bones' and I was skinny at the time and sitting right there. Women were actually a lot nicer to me when I gained a lot of weight. Men seemed to like me more, too, generally speaking.



Ntln said:


> It's a double standard if anything. People are willing to white knight curvier girls, but in the process, they make skinny people feel like s***. Many people are just naturally skinny. I agree, super skinny shouldn't be the ideal, because it makes so many girls starve themselves to reach a standard they aren't naturally able to, but we shouldn't take a 180 degree turn and say all skinny women are ugly. We should be accepting of all body types.


Well said!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I get insulted ALL the time because of my weight, being 5'10.5" 125 lbs. Thing is I eat more than most people I meet. It also seems as though no one even hesitates to insult you for being skinny right to your face. "oh here, have triple the meat on your sandwich, its free, you need it" while the ***** at the counter just says it so casually.

I wouldn't say that I lose out on any opportunity however due to my build, other than possibly dating. No one is going to deny me a job, or slam a door in my face because I am skinny. So I wouldn't call it discrimination.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Probably part of the reason why everyone wants to feed you is because in the past most people were not eating enough. People were borderline starving and that's why everyone was so short 100 years ago. That has probably stayed in our culture.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> I'm sure that at some point in history someone has been discriminated for just about any possible human characteristic.


This. That's all that needs to be said for any group these days. Someone will find something to insult you with. If you treat it like discrimination, well, that's your issue.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Of course. I have been skinny my whole life (i have a frustratingly fast metabolism, just can not put on weight), and have had some rude comments made about that.
But it's nothing special, haters are always gonna find something if they wanna hate.


----------

